# Dmans Summer 2012 Grow



## dman1234 (Jul 22, 2012)

So after a bit of a break i am back at it, the first round will be small cause im going to be taking clones off of these for a bigger run next time.

first up is Pineapple Express.







My Last Larry seed was a girl,  this is where the clones for the next grow will be taken.






Here are 2 different Auto freebies





my sick Satori, but it should be fine and my own seeds i made a year ago, we call it Sharon.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 22, 2012)

These are all going to be in a 5x3 ft room with 2 600 watt bare bulbs, when the clones are taken they will veg under my new T5 im so glad to be back to clonning, tired of waiting on seeds to show sex.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 22, 2012)

:farm:  :icon_smile:  :farm:

That Larry sure is nice looking.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 22, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :farm:  :icon_smile:  :farm:
> 
> That Larry sure is nice looking.



Thanks Duck, its seems the Larrys always are, i was so glad she was a girl, it was my last Larry seed.


----------



## Irish (Jul 22, 2012)

mojo for your grow dman...nice start...


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats on the baby girl. It is a pain to wait 8 weeks for sex. (that just sounds wrong) ha.

The pineapple express looks nice too. I will be watching. Looking like a great start.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 22, 2012)

Puttin on nice fireside pilgrem be settin buy yur fire watchin how yur trails take direction  Lookin mighty fine yur start!

BWD


----------



## Locked (Jul 22, 2012)

Green Mojo dman......not sure how much longer I can hold out before starting up again.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks Irish and BWD, 

Thanks HL, i gave in and put an AC in the room, i hope August is good to us so you can get going. Im going to take 7-9 clones off that Larry  

Thanks Rose, The PEX was great last run, this is a new seed (fem) so im hoping to be cloning it and the Larry for my next run.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 22, 2012)

Couldnt wait no longer


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 22, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Couldnt wait no longer



No I couldnt, lol 

anything you wanna tell me about the bare bulbs? did i see you say before they should be slightly below top of plants?


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 22, 2012)

I like them half way down about. No lst though. You can maybe top once or twice and have 4 main colas. Everything on backside away from bulb can be cut off. What little there is usually. So all the front side growth, facing the bulb, can be tied down to be even. As in pull the colas diff ways so there not competing for light. Rest is easy. You got the feeding down. Oh and you might want some eye protection. Much diff light spread.


----------



## juniorgrower (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice looking plants Dman.  My first grow with my new t5 were Pineapple Express, and I was very impressed with it.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 22, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> I like them half way down about. No lst though. You can maybe top once or twice and have 4 main colas. Everything on backside away from bulb can be cut off. What little there is usually. So all the front side growth, facing the bulb, can be tied down to be even. As in pull the colas diff ways so there not competing for light. Rest is easy. You got the feeding down. Oh and you might want some eye protection. Much diff light spread.



Good info Thanks, i didnt know about cutting the backside away, i was gonna keep turning them, and the eye protection is a must, i learned that right away, thanks

Thanks JuniorGrower, i should have bought a T5 along time ago.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 22, 2012)

Think of the front side of the plant like a staircase. You want all the diff colas even across and then in sets like stairs going up. Sometimes I would not cut off the back side and just let it go. Then pull the shoots over to front side and tie in place. You have had some big colas for sure before. You gonna see some massive one since the majority of bud sites sit sooo very close to the bulb now. Just wait.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 22, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Think of the front side of the plant like a staircase. You want all the diff colas even across and then in sets like stairs going up. Sometimes I would not cut off the back side and just let it go. Then pull the shoots over to front side and tie in place. You have had some big colas for sure before. You gonna see some massive one since the majority of bud sites sit sooo very close to the bulb now. Just wait.



Im glad i asked, thats going to work well for me, im going to take clones so i will take them all off the backside and then pound that side of the plants with a fan and tie them the way you said, or as close as i can, thanks again.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jul 22, 2012)

Good luck man ... I'm here to support :aok:


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 22, 2012)

Pulling up a chair. Green Mojo Dman! Looking good so far :aok:


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks BHO and Ston,

Here is an up date.

First the 2 autos.






Satori       and                                                             Pine apple Express






Sharon          and                                Larry






All


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 4, 2012)

uhhh . . .  dman I hate to ask, but is that by any chance Sharon STONE ??

nice looking girl . . . hehe :heart:

jm2c :48:


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 4, 2012)

LOL I think you just renamed it, it was an unknown clone given to me my someone named Sharon, i crossed it with NL and got 150 seeds, its a fav of all my friends.


----------



## tastyness (Aug 4, 2012)

They look great.  How old are they in picture (from germination date?)
Naming strains is like naming nail polish- always thought it would be one of the most fun jobs you could have.  
Sharon Stone is a most excellent name.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks Tasty,

They are about 5 weeks from germ, they have all been topped except the Autos, the Larry is a little bit older and the Autos are a little bit younger.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 8, 2012)

A little soon for pics again but i had to get in there so here we are.

Pineapple Express-Satori-Sharon Stone






The 2 Autos






Larry

[/ATTACH]


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 8, 2012)

lookin fantastic, dman. keeper up


----------



## bubba902 (Aug 8, 2012)

looking dank DMAN! keep up the great work!

That sharon stone sure looks like a beauty already, I can't wait to see her fully blossomed 

Green MoJo for some more beautiful ladies!


----------



## nouvellechef (Aug 8, 2012)

GL. Still got spice on hand at all times??


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks 7 and Bubba,

NC, LOL, I used it twice in last 10 days ribs we took to a friends and a pork roast in a slow cooker


----------



## tastyness (Aug 8, 2012)

Your plants look so well behaved.  Are training them in some way?


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 9, 2012)

:ciao: Dman

Glad to see your back at it. your journals are a a favorite of mine. Always love the genetics.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 9, 2012)

fine lookin youngsters


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 9, 2012)

:48:

looking great my friend....mojo for the grow


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks for stopping by everyone, 

Tasty, they were all topped once, except the autos.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 12, 2012)

Larry,

 she is thirsty, doesnt look like finding 8-10 clones on her will be an issue.:hubba:


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 17, 2012)

The 2 autos are driving me crazy, they have started budding nicely so they are going in the 12/12 room to finish, i cant get my schedule right to give them 20-4, im never popping an auto seed again, even freebies, what a PITA.


----------



## tastyness (Aug 17, 2012)

dman- 
I too had weird things happen with my autos- turns out they need 12/12 to flower.  Wish I had figured that out before day 55!

I don't get the connection above between "thirsty" and "easy to find clones" - is it something you do before cloning- let the plant you are taking them from dry out?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 17, 2012)

tasty - They were most likely photoperiods then, not auto's. And he didn't punctuate with a period to denote the end of his thought. 

"She (Larry) is thirsty. (IT Also) doesnt look like finding 8-10 clones on her will be an issue."

...lol...


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 17, 2012)

Tasty 



			
				tastyness said:
			
		

> dman-
> I too had weird things happen with my autos- turns out they need 12/12 to flower.  Wish I had figured that out before day 55!
> 
> I just meant i cant keep moving the 2 autos in and out of the room everyday, i cant always be around to do it so i am just sticking them in my flower room 12/12 and leaving them there, if your autos needed 12/12 to flower they werent autos, Autos will flower under 24-0
> ...


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 17, 2012)

uhhhh if Sharon Stone gets thirsty . . . I'll be glad to buy her a drink !!


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 17, 2012)

ok here they are, they are 6 days flowering except the Autos, who knows what week they are. :confused2: 

*First, the two Auto's.*






*Pineapple Express*





*
Satori*






*Sharon Stone*






*The clones*


----------



## tastyness (Aug 17, 2012)

Yeah I know about them not being "true autos" - so maybe I'll try cloning them and see what happens.  

Love the new avatar and your clever cloning setup.  I think we started very close to the same time so I love looking at your pictures.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 18, 2012)

tastyness said:
			
		

> Love the new avatar and your clever cloning setup.  I think we started very close to the same time so I love looking at your pictures.



Thanks Tasty, I think i may have changed the avtar again while you typed that, or maybe that is the one you liked :hubba:, i know i do


----------



## tastyness (Aug 18, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Thanks Tasty, I think i may have changed the avtar again while you typed that, or maybe that is the one you liked :hubba:, i know i do



Stormtrooper on a raft- How can you not love that


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 27, 2012)

Here are a couple shots sorry about the HPS, the Autos have really shot up, the rest are 2 weeks 12/12 and not a lot of stretch at all.








you can see the Auto's sticking up.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 27, 2012)

very nice...:48:


----------



## tastyness (Aug 27, 2012)

We flipped at the same time.  How tall are your autos?  Mine are up to 42"!
Your plants are looking good.

My kushes stretched a bit- but I gave them the ole hanger treatment to keep them in check.  Rest of tent is only on day 8-10 but I'm not seeing much stretch from those strains at all.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks 4U2smoke.

Tasty my autos are about 3 ft, did yours turn out to be auto?, i know there was some question there for awhile.


----------



## tastyness (Aug 28, 2012)

Dman- you are right- not really autos because they need the 12/12 to go.  BUT they are way ahead of the rest, should be done in 4 more weeks (2 weeks ahead of the rest of the crew at least). 

I call them Autos- cause that is what I bought and they are really different from the other plants.  

If I was to do these "max autos" again- I think I would do 2 weeks 24 hrs then cut them back right away 12/12.  I think what helped is that they always got bloom nutes- right from the beginning.


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Ok, lots of picks. September 9th will be 4 weeks.*

*First the Pineapple Express*







*Satori*






*Sharon Stone*







*The Autos*


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 7, 2012)

beautiful dman!


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks Rose, its good to be back at it.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 7, 2012)

Very nice dman -- they look real happy. I finally have some seeds in the dirt as well -- does feel good 

peace


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks Hemperfi, Good luck with your grow.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 8, 2012)

very nice, dman . . . I keep seeing autos that look like they're yielding very well for their size . . . when will they finish ??

sharon is also looking very sexy :hubba:


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 8, 2012)

Dan K. Liberty said:
			
		

> very nice, dman . . . I keep seeing autos that look like they're yielding very well for their size . . . when will they finish ??
> 
> sharon is also looking very sexy :hubba:



Thanks Dan, i dont know when the Autos are finished :confused2: I've been in the habit of noting when i flip to 12/12 but i dont remember when i planted them they have to be close to 60 days.


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 8, 2012)

:ciao: Dman 

Lookin stellar buddy. Satoriiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Sep 8, 2012)

Pouch goin be happy! Heck yual might need to go buy more pouches!

BWD


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone.

Here they are on Sept 28 2012, on Sept 30th they will be 7 weeks, going 10 weeks. the autos are around 70 days I wish I knew forsure, they look good for autos.

*The 2 Autos*




*Satori (2 pics of the same plant)*




*Pineapple Express (2 pics of the same plant)*




*Sharon Stone (2 pics of the same plant)*


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 28, 2012)

I should mention of the 70 days the autos spent 20 in 24-0 and the last 50 in 12/12.


----------



## Iams (Sep 28, 2012)

Lookin great dman.

Keep it up!


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks Iams.

I am liking the bare bulb, it appears to have kept the stretch way down.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 29, 2012)

hey dman...why did ya put the autos in 12/12 and not keep them under 24/0? 

very nice


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 29, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> hey dman...why did ya put the autos in 12/12 and not keep them under 24/0?
> 
> very nice



Thanks 4U,

my 24 hour light is T5's and i didnt wanna flower with them and i was too lazy to move them back and forth everyday, so just put them in flower room under hps and left them, i didnt expect much and just wanted to get rid of some freebie seeds.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 29, 2012)

Looking great Dman!!! Seeing what your satori looks like at a confirmed 7 weeks, I'm definitely going to try to hold out longer on my OD satoris. :aok:


----------



## Roddy (Sep 30, 2012)

Great looking gals, dman, the autos look great! Can't wait to hear how the satori comes out!! :ciao:


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks Roddy and Ston 

Here is the second of the 2 autos.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Oct 8, 2012)

nice job, dman the nugs look great . . . the more I see decent yields on autos I am thinking about trying a couple . . . what was the total days from seed to weed ?


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 8, 2012)

Dan K. Liberty said:
			
		

> nice job, dman the nugs look great . . . the more I see decent yields on autos I am thinking about trying a couple . . . what was the total days from seed to weed ?



Thanks Dan

i do not know for sure because i didnt expect much and just ignored them, they are around 78 days but 55 of them it was in 12/12


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Oct 8, 2012)

huh interesting . . . and they were sposed to be regular autos that would flower under 24/0 huh? . . . not too shabby lookin for a couple plants you threw in and ignored !

:48:


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 8, 2012)

yes they started flowering under 24-0 but i didnt have a place for them so into the 12/12 they went.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 11, 2012)

some shots under HPS unfortunatly, they are all at 59 days.

*First the Satori *






*Pineapple Ex.*




*Sharon Stone* this will be a producer for sure and i didnt take any clones but i do have about 90 seeds of her, she is awesome smoke, alot of my friends Favourite.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 12, 2012)

looking great *Dman*...:48:

Have ya smoked any that Pine Exp?...I have some in flower as well...but only a couple weeks now...Your Satori is Banging..Want to share your Sharon:hubba:....how about a re-veg?...take care and be safe  my friend


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 12, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> looking great *Dman*...:48:
> 
> Have ya smoked any that Pine Exp?...I have some in flower as well...but only a couple weeks now...Your Satori is Banging..Want to share your Sharon:hubba:....how about a re-veg?...take care and be safe  my friend



Thanks 4U, i have smoked the pex when a friend ran some from the same pack, it was really good, very dense solid nuggs, i may have to consider a reveg on that sharon. thanks.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 12, 2012)

I was wrong again, the pics in post 71 are at day 59, i will edit it again....


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 20, 2012)

Here they are at 68 days today. They were all coming down this week but i have to go away for work for the week so they will come down next weekend, when they are 75 days.

Satori, she is covered in crystals the camera didnt pick up.




Pineapple Express, the buds are rock hard.




My superstar, Sharon Stone, shes gonna have some weight, we love this smoke.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 20, 2012)

:mouthwatering: :drooling:

Really need some new emoticons...


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 20, 2012)

lol Thanks Roddy, im happy with them.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 20, 2012)

Looks real nice dman...congrats


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks Duck.

they will all get a big drink tonight and the chop will come Fri/Sat.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice plants D....   get them scissors ready...   :48:


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 21, 2012)

They look absolutely delicious, dman. A true inspiration. You are a hella grower and your plants reflect your skills.

Peace


----------



## Locked (Oct 21, 2012)

Very nice....can't wait to grow that Satori myself.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks so much Hemperfi, JAAM and HL, its been awhile since i had a grow go this smooth. bare bulb is working for me, good times ahead, thx again.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 27, 2012)

I have a busy day ahead. i have to trim 3 plants. All of them will be at day 75 of flower

first up is  Sharon,  some nice sized buds.









This is my Satori, its a great plant should be really good weight. never smoked it before, cant wait.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 27, 2012)

This is the third plant i have trimmed today, (Satori and Sharon are in the post above)

This is Pineapple Express at 75 days.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 27, 2012)

very nice dman...happy trimming


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2012)

Nice job.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks 4U2 and WH, here is a really Ugly Larry , completely out of control but it will be ALOT of great smoke, its covered in medium sized nuggs that are rock hard, the trim pics could be good as far as weight goes.

Larry at 75 days


----------



## Irish (Oct 30, 2012)

very nice d. larry took a bow...


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Oct 30, 2012)

D :ciao: do you trim your plant in the pot??  nice harvest... all if it looks great.. :cool2: 

 i sing when trimming-rollin down the street smokin in-do  sippin on gin and juice-laidback-with my mind on my mary -j and my mary-j on on my mind..

Aloha
Squidy


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice looking Pineapple Express dman!  Got some budding too, hope they turn out as nice as yours!!


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 30, 2012)

thanks Irish, no Squidy i dont trim in pots, i cut plant into 3-4 sections and work my way from there, Thanks Junior, I have tried a friends but this is my first pex.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 30, 2012)

My Pinapple Express looked alot like that. Smokes great.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=795271&postcount=7


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks Weed, nice job, good luck with the finnish


----------

